# Hi I am Ajay from India



## Ajay (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,
I want to know churches and bible colleges which are reformed, If any body knows Please give me the list of churches


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello Ajay,

In what country?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2014)

Ajay,

I do not know of a comprehensive resource detailing all reformed churches and institutions, as they can be numerous. You can find groups of denominations of churches and specialized lists, which tend to be incomplete, for certain views within the Reformed world. These could potentially be a good place to start.

Tim, a member here on the board, has started to compile a list of churches worldwide which only sing the Psalms in public worship here: Maps by world region | Exclusive Psalmody Churches

John Tate has a list of Reformed denominations, focused on the US and Britain, with information about them from his perspective: Presbyterian and Reformed Churches

Justin Clark has recently started to compile English-speaking Reformed churches in non-English speaking lands: http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/directory-english-reformed-churches-abroad-84392/

Dr. Kenneth Gentry has a list of churches whose leadership are postmillenial in orientation, which is mostly Reformed churches: Churches | Postmillennialism Today

NAPARC is a group of Reformed and Presbyterian denominations in the US: NAPARC » North American Presbyterian and Reformed Council

Probably the best way to find a church or organization is to ask about it here, or find a list more suitable. There are also geographic lists of varying quality that people have compiled, which can be helpful depending on where you are looking. The Reformed Connections board here can be quite helpful in these regards! http://www.puritanboard.com/f70/


----------



## kodos (Aug 30, 2014)

I believe that Covenant Bangalore has some connections with some TEs and REs here in the RPCNA
Our Church | Covenant Bible-Presbyterian Church of India
https://www.facebook.com/covenant.bpci?fref=ts

I believe the RPCNA is also about to establish a mission work as well. I'm sure there are other reformed works but this is the one I am most intimately connected with. 

Encouraging to have another Reformed Believer from India here! Let us know how we can help in encouraging you.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 30, 2014)

*Where in India and which language?*

Greetings Ajay. First of all, welcome to Puritan Board. Where in India are you? Are you a native speaker of Hindi, or Tamil, or Telugu, or Gujarati, or Nepalese or some other language? 
I am aware of Tamil language Presbyterian congregations that were not sucked up into the Church of South India. I also believe the Protestant Reformed Churches have contacts in southern India. 
I also think their are Bible Presbyterian congregations in Pakistan, and a seminary there. 
I am not aware of any confessional Presbyterian or Reformed works in northern India, or Nepal. 
I know that their are Reformed Baptists in northern India.


----------



## Curt (Aug 30, 2014)

Can't give you the info on churches, but welcome aboard.


----------



## Ajay (Aug 30, 2014)

my native language is telugu


----------



## Ajay (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi
iam from Hyderabad, 'Jer 6:16, makes me to look in to the history of protestant reformation, Good LORD graciously helped me to study some puritan writings,it impact on my view of bible., most importantly on my personal life, i wondered now when i look upon churches in Andhra Pradesh, i am searching to find church thatteach word of GOD in its purity, Doctrine of GRACE, CHRISTOLOGY, church life. Pray for me


----------



## Ajay (Aug 30, 2014)

kodos said:


> I believe that Covenant Bangalore has some connections with some TEs and REs here in the RPCNA
> Our Church | Covenant Bible-Presbyterian Church of India
> https://www.facebook.com/covenant.bpci?fref=ts
> 
> ...


 Hi
iam from Hyderabad, 'Jer 6:16, makes me to look in to the history of protestant reformation, Good LORD graciously helped me to study some puritan writings,it impact on my view of bible., most importantly on my personal life, i wondered now when i look upon churches in Andhra Pradesh, i am searching to find church thatteach word of GOD in its purity, Doctrine of GRACE, CHRISTOLOGY, church life. Pray for me


----------



## jambo (Aug 30, 2014)

Greetings Ajay, welcome to the PB


----------



## yeutter (Aug 30, 2014)

*Reformed Christian Church of Vellore*



AJAY said:


> Hi
> iam from Hyderabad, 'Jer 6:16, makes me to look in to the history of protestant reformation, Good LORD graciously helped me to study some puritan writings,it impact on my view of bible., most importantly on my personal life, i wondered now when i look upon churches in Andhra Pradesh, i am searching to find church thatteach word of GOD in its purity, Doctrine of GRACE, CHRISTOLOGY, church life. Pray for me


South of you in Vellore the Protestant Reformed Churches have a contact,Pastor Paul Raj, who has established a distinctively Reformed Church there. A congregation in Michigan, USA, the Georgetown Protestant Reformed Church, would probably be able to help you make contact with him


----------



## Berean (Aug 30, 2014)

Welcome to the PB, Ajay!


----------



## Miss Marple (Aug 30, 2014)

There is an organization called the India Reformed Fellowship, most recently headed by Richard Wilson, that would be worth contacting. I don't have the contact info but I'm sure you could search for it online.


----------

